# New 312Bh



## speedcat (Jun 4, 2010)

Took delivery of a 2011 312BH, with moonlight interior, last weekend. Have been to the local campgrounds two weekends in a row and we absolutely love it! We upgraded from a 2004 Starcraft hybrid and needless to say we have not been dissapointed. Both weekends have been in the low to mid 90's with high humidity levels. We have stayed nice and cool and quiet as compared to the hybrid. The kido's love the bunk area and mom/dad love the seperate bedbroom. I have enjoyed the outside kitchen utilizing the stove grill and fridge to the full extent. It helped to not heat up the inside of the tt and eliminated on cooking smells as well. Didn't mind the outside heat as I kept my adult beverage cool in the fridge..any reccomendations on a hitch lock, as the one we purchased didn't fit? Also, for other 312 owners, which gray water belongs to what? Gray 1 shower/bathroom or galley? Next step...upgrading the tv...


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome fellow 312BH owner!!!





































That outdoor kitchen IS awsome isn't it? The grey 1 is the bathroom and the grey 2 is the kitchen. I had to go outside and check. I always remember grey one is next to the black on the sensor board. Havn't got a hitch lock yet so maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Congrats on the new camper! That moonlight interior sure is sweet!


----------



## sfsurvivor (Jul 1, 2010)

ALERT!!!
HI and congrats on your new 312BH - - We also just bought one!!!!! We traded in out 06 Dutchmen - - - The set up of the unit is great, - we have had a few issues that are being corrected - - fridge and DVD player etc - - but overall, it is the best we've had over the years - - There is one "BIG" issue I would like to share - - having had travel trailers , pop ups, tents, etc. for the past 20 plus, we were excited to have a NEW automatic awning vs the old manual type. BIG BIG mistake!!! You cannot secure the electric type awnings, you cannot use the de-flappers and you can NOT strap them down - you cannot leave up at night or when you leave because of the wind - - they do make a auto wind device which will automatically roll up the awning but that means you can't leave anything under it exposed and you can never use your tiki lights because it may roll up with them in place. 
We contacted Dometic who manufactures the awnings and they had no resolvement and offered little to help us - - we contacted Keystone and they basically said "Oh well" you bought it that way, and that the awning is not meant to be used for anything other than a sun shade








Our dealer said they would make calls but that if neither Keystone nor Dometic would step up, there was little they can do for us








Now just so everyone knows, many of the mfg are now installing these on their new fiberglass sided campers and is a standard, non option - - so, if you are unhappy as we are - please contact Keystone and register a complaint so they learn - - We found out Camping World is Dometic's main/largest distributor - - we will be having ours changed out for about $1000 (ouch) but we want our patio!!! 
Hope we've helped others not make the same mistake we made - - Michael & Barbara


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new 312, most any hitchock will work fine just make sure its more than just a pad lock thru the latch.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Congrats, we love ours! We do not see the issue with the awning but this is our first real TT and you don't know what you don't know. Sounds like your tweaking it to your style which is great. Show is pics when you have your outdoor set all layed out.

As for hitch locks, I ended up with a Master Lock, not the best avalible but gives the DW the secure feeling.







This is not the actual image as you will need the extra long version.

Happy Camping,


----------

